# geenoe repair



## jms

i picked up a gheenoe - 1987 13'

rough !

transom's wasted,keel was repaired - scary repair too...

gonna build a front and aft deck - and drop  false deck in it - but first,gotta undo the "mickey"...

i cut the benches out and the center storage area - ground out the "keel" area and layed it up - the keel's been repaired on the outside of the hull - pretty confdent,once i get grinding the outside,i may go through the glass - layed it all up - bow to transom...

flipped it over and here's what the repairs looked like :



















before any kind of repair is done,gel coat needs to be removed - the pictures show,the repairs were made over top of clean,glossy gel - nothing will stick to that...this looks like some kind of cheap crap putty - not a good move,no strength in putty...these areas were ground out ,the entire keel,bow to stern,was layed up again  - repairs done with fiberglass is structual,repairs made with putty are not...

after the repair:










the repair will be faired into the hull - retaining the original shape,there were alot of repairs required - lots of matt and epoxy to this little hull...

after the hull's squared away,i'm gonna cut the rotted core out of the tansom and core it - penske board is the core of choice - it's strong and it won't rot,like plywood - i use epoxy,epoxy provides the most reliable bond,when working with fiberglass and coring - vinylester resins are good too - polyester based resins provide the weakest bond - they're also pourous - epoxy is waterproof,it's a much better product...

working on this "between" jobs...


----------



## jms

gotta decide how long to build both the decks - thinking 4' from the bow to the bulkhead for the front,and 32" from the transom to the bulkhead for the aft...


----------



## jms

had some time between jobs -started on the transom

cut the core out - made a template of the transom,and cut replacement core - 1/2" penske board - 2 layers.penske board is a composite product,the best,in my opinion.composites will not rot,and in the case of penske board,it's a dense foam,with interlocking fibers,it will absorb no water...

the "skin" of the transom was a little damaged,stress cracks,due to the bad core,the skin was repaired,by grinding out the defects and laying it up again in -this assures a structually sound repair.

the repalcement core,is the same physical size of  the transom - versus whatwas on there - the core only went halfway down ??

the penske board is laminated to the hull using west system epoxy,mixed with 403 adhesive additive - this assures the best possible bond...

as you can see in the pictures,the transom now has a thickness of 1 1/2" - with 1" core and the skin being built up - the original skin is just about 3/16" thick - just a little better huh ??

the core will be glassed to all 3 sides,the bottom of the hull and the sides of the hull - "knees" will be fabricated from the hull's bottom,laminated to the core - this will provide additional support to the transom.with the lite weight of the materials used,the increase in overall weight will be minimal.

the false deck will be fabricated from penske board as well and the front and aft decks and bulkheads...
the end result of these mods will be a very strong,lite weight,structually sound product,that will never rot,or delaminate - not a bad thing huh ?


----------



## cutrunner

I wanna buy this when your done


----------



## Dillusion

Given your skills, this might be the nicest rebuild ever.

Hurry up and finish!


----------



## jms

alot of "paying" jobs in the shop - i'm working on this,between jobs and while i'm on drying time...


----------



## jms

i did make up a set of "knees" for the transom - these will provide additional support to the transom.made from my favorite material,penske board - lainated to both the hull and the transom with once again,my favorite product,west system epoxy with 403 adhesive additve...











made up supports for both the front an back decks as well - these will be laminated to the hull's sides and the transom - the decks will "sit" on these - these will run the length of both the decks,with the deck laminated to them - these will serve to stiffen the hull.also made up  supports for the hull sides - these will "hold" the hull in the span between the decks - the center storage area had supports from aluminum - pop rivited to the rub rail - these will serve the same purpose as those - difference being,these will be running from the hull's bottom,supporting the sides.the false decks will also serve to stiffen the hull - decks will be laminated to the hull,in the same manner.
doing repairs/modifications in this manner,makes the additions "one" with the hull - meaning,the parts are made integral with the hull,versus screwed in place - end result is a stronger end product.

the picture also shows the repairs done to the "inside"keel area - this area,from bow to transom has been layed up in glass - reason being,the hull's keel required repairing,the hull is pretty thin,i was pretty confident i was going to grind through a few spots,while repairing the damage - the hull's just about 3/16" thick...

we're making progress...


----------



## jms

found a little time today - between jobs


cut up some penske board - this will be a mounting point for the aft and fwd decks - the hull's sides were ground out,and prepped,the pieces were laminated to the hull and clamped - the piece on the transom is held in place with screws,till the epoxy mix kicks - then the screws will be pulled

tomorrow,the fwd sections will be laminated to the hull - inlcuding a few pieces for the bow - one,where the bow eye will be mounted,and another,that will support the forward section of the forward deck

this is looking down,from the top of the transom











hull sides




















progress....


----------



## Creek Runner

I'm just glad to see someone using a foam coring instead of wood, beginning to think e1 forgot why they don't make wood boats anymore. ;D 

Boat looks great you will be done just in time to make a trip to St. Augustine to catch some tailers!!!!

What colors you going with?


----------



## jms

ice blue hull    
matterhorn white inside - awlgrip

false decks are in - dropped it in yesterday


forward and aft decks were templated - cut out of penske board - on the lay up table...


i was going to drop the deck like this:









"CDX" plywood - only the good stuff there   

recore the transom like this:



















but - common sense stopped me... 


seriously: composites are definatley the way to go - super light and super strong...
doing repairs/upgrades,using wood core - like the repairs in the above pictures - that's kinda scary -everyone has their own idea of "right and wrong"...


shouldn't be much work done on the gheeoe for the next few days - laying up stringers in a big job in the shop - ran out of "CDX" plywood - gotta run over to home depot again and pick some up...


----------



## DuckNut

Nothing wrong with that job: except they should have used Gorilla glue instead of JB Weld.


----------



## jms

> Nothing wrong with that job: except they should have used Gorilla glue instead of JB Weld.


what's scary is,people see repairs like that,and believe it's ok...


----------



## anytide

cdx - oh yeah !!!! top shelf all the way..
looking good.
didnt know they had woods in s. jersey


----------



## DuckNut

Where he lives - it is not recognizable as Dirty Jerz - there might even be some banjos nearby.


----------



## jms

> Where he lives - it is not recognizable as Dirty Jerz - there might even be some banjos nearby.



you got that right !

this is south jersey - we're below the mason/dixon line - or,as i like to call it,the DMZ...no fist pumpin' down here...
no banjo's - that's the piney's...


----------



## anytide

below is ontario...
m/d line turns south around white clay creek.


----------



## fsae99

I bet Kreepa still got a youse guys (NJ equivalent of y'all) or two in him. ;D

Kreepa do you wear dungarees?


----------



## cutrunner

"What exit ya from ehh?"


----------



## jms

> I bet Kreepa still got a youse guys (NJ equivalent of y'all) or two in him.  ;D
> 
> Kreepa do you wear dungarees?



that's funny !!

can't get more red neck than me - i think i have 3 shirts,the sleeves aren't cut off on...


we're getting side tracked - this is about the gheenage,not me...


----------



## Swamp

Ah, but boats are an expression of self. Understand the man and you understand the boat. 

Enjoying the build and looking forward to seeing where it goes.


----------



## DuckNut

but kreep - the build is going so slow that we're just trying to keep the thread relevant.



> i think i have 3 shirts,the sleeves aren't cut off on...


Flannel?? ;D


----------



## jms

> but kreep - the build is going so slow that we're just trying to keep the thread relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i have 3 shirts,the sleeves aren't cut off on...
> 
> 
> 
> Flannel??   ;D
Click to expand...


no flannel...


gonna have a little update tomorrow 

had some time between jobs - managed to get a few things done on it ...


----------



## jms

update time:

managed to get the hull prepped,and dropped a false deck down the center - deck's 1/2" penske board - couldn't find any CDX plywood anywhere,had to settle for this stuff 

it's bonded to the hull via "cor grip" - on the sides and on the drain/support tube down the center-weighted down,till the mix kicks - glassed over on the edges and "faired to the hull"





























next step is to prep the rest of the hull inside,and drop some more glass down,over top of everything - to the hull sides...

make up a few hull side supports - glass them down

make up bulkheads - for the front and aft decks


sorry this is taking a while - as you can see in the pictures - shop's loaded with work - got a few waiting to get inside too 

we're getting there...


----------



## cutrunner

What are you using to brace the hull to keep it "true"?


----------



## jms

> What are you using to brace the hull to keep it "true"?


it's sitting on a wooden block - cut to fit the hull - 2 pieces have been cut to slide over the gunnels - these hold it's original shape - top pieces are off in the pictures...

bulkheads will "hold the hull" - these are "templated" - not in the hull yet - these will be bonded to the hull sides and the false deck...

supports - these take the place of the center box/center box had 2 aluminum pieces pop riveted to the rub rail.supports were templated,and cut to fit the hull - from the deck,to the hull sides - i split the distance from the front deck to the back deck - 2 on each side

these hulls have alot of "flex" in them,the false deck really tightens the hull - not much to this rig...someone on this site typed these are a canoe with no skeleton - very true statement...

patience my friend,patience...got a bunch of jobs to get out,before this one - working on this,when time allows


----------



## jms

been working on the gheenoe:

made a bow storage area - complete with a bulkhead to provide additional support for the fwd deck 

i cut dock floatation foam,to fit in the bilge area,prior to dropping the deck piece for the storage area - there's to be a hole cut in the deck,to assure drainage - the foam,it will not clog the drain tube down the center of the hull.

bulkheads for the aft deck were bonded and glassed to the hull - the template for the aft deck was dropped on top - too assure good fit - got a few spots to "fit"...

made up hull supports - these will serve 2 purposes - one,to provide additional support to the hull and two,to hold an "inner skin",on the inside of the hull...


and,made up a nose cap tooo

the weight added so far,is pretty minimal


here's a few pictures:


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking good, looking very good.


----------



## jms

all the supports/bulkheads for both the aft and forward decks are in - these are bonded,along with being glassed to both the hull and the core material itself - all material is penske board

the spaces inside,these have been filled with dock flotation - a closed cell foam - the areas were drilled to allow water to drain and wiring to be ran throughout...lot of positive flotation has ben added to this little ship...

these are templates for the decks - note the writing on them...this is "underlayment",a good cheap product to use for templates...decks will be made from penske board...

the feul will be under the aft deck,under the fwd deck,it will be the 12v battery...

comming together well !

forgot to mention:
made a nose piece for it - shrinkwrapped the bow,used that as a mold and layed up the piece - laminated some penske board to it,this will eventually be the mount for the trolling motor...
funny story - i found a trolling motor - excellent condition,@ a yard sale,i passed driving to my shop - i didn't have the nerve to negotiate the price $15 - perfect condition,and it's in perfect working order !


----------



## AfterHours2

Looking good Kreepa. You do some fine work..


----------



## Creek Runner

Come on your killing me! lol ;D


----------



## jms

> Come on your killing me! lol ;D



almost ready for a few more pictures and primer !


----------



## Master_Baiter

Dang Kreepa...thats what i call inspiration to try to redo my gheenoe/make improvements. it's not going to be anywhere near as good as your work.


----------



## jms

found some time to work on the gheenoe

layed up a fiberglass skin - this was to be cut into pieces and laminated to the supports atached to the hull's sides.
the space between the skins and the hull's sides - more fotation foam was cut,it was atached to the glass in these areas,theskin was laminated into place and glassed over...doing this,it really stiffens the hull's sides - remember,the support for the hull's sides was the center bench,which has been removed - the added weight is minimal - the skins are 2 layers of 1.5oz chop strand,with a polyester based resin,glassed over with 2 layers of the same chop strand...
working on my center coffin box - nothing to show,as far as pictures are concerned,yet  hang on...


----------



## jms

forgot


don't be making jokes about my forklift !! 

that ol' girl is a 1950 towmotor - it's like a dinosuar - it just won't die...


----------



## jms

gotta few up dates here :


got the aft ad fwd decks cut - cut the hatches out and glassed up the lower supports...

undersides of both decks,glassed...

storage are in bow - gel coated and waxed - this was done to void any of the resin/cor grip to set up in this area - when the mix kics,it all pops off...that drain hole -i will have a stainless grate over it...

the forward deck is laminated down,and glassed to the hull's sides and forward bulkheads - this is all "rough shaped",meaning,it's far from finished...these areas will be faired and smooth - not "print through" here -slick and smooth,this allows for easy cleaning - smooth surfaces shed dirt...

a forward nose piece was made,ad a trolling motor mount was glassed to it...

i had an old console at the shop - it had a forward well...after looking at it,i determined,if i cut that well out,i could make it work...
set sideways on the deck - it kicks butt !!!  gotta "clean it up",meaning,it's far from "fair",after a few shots of glass and some rindng,it will be a smooth faired surface on all 4 sides - this will be laminated to the deck...


----------



## cutrunner

Awesome job!
I've been waiting for someone to build a gheenoe and properly "finish" it, no splatter paint.
Gonna look awesome!
Too bad your so dang far away or i'de buy it when your done ;D


----------



## RTS

Looking good Kreep. 

Your tow motor looks too good to be in the biz.


----------



## jms

> Awesome job!
> I've been waiting for someone to build a gheenoe and properly "finish" it, no splatter paint.
> Gonna look awesome!
> Too bad your so dang far away or i'de buy it when your done ;D


now who says i'm gonna sell it,when it's done ?? 

gotta a few buddies that are dying to try this thing out


----------



## jms

> Looking good Kreep.
> 
> Your tow motor looks too good to be in the biz.



thanks brotha - the old"tow motor" is a beast ! 

really tied up on a big job - have not gotten back to this ship yet - kinda sad


----------



## Stormchaser

Kreepa, spent some time in Southern Jersey after Sandy. To those talking about "yous guys", I actually got a couple "y'alls" while I was there. I was shocked, and impressed. 

Enjoying this build, can't wait to see more.


----------



## jaythefisherman

awesome skills, what are your thoughts on cutting one in half and lengthening it and, splitting it to widen it , the guy on customgheenoe is doing a great job, ,but he used metal to form outside mold , i think i would put mold release on hull and lay a layer or 2 for pattern ,then slide 2 halves togther ,overlap on inside with 4 or 5 layers, any thoughts , do you plan on a mod like this or know of any other post wher someone has done this?


----------



## jaythefisherman

> update time:
> 
> managed to get the hull prepped,and dropped a false deck down the center - deck's 1/2" penske board - couldn't find any CDX plywood anywhere,had to settle for this stuff
> 
> it's bonded to the hull via "cor grip" - on the sides and on the drain/support tube down the center-weighted down,till the mix kicks - glassed over on the edges and "faired to the hull"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next step is to prep the rest of the hull inside,and drop some more glass down,over top of everything - to the hull sides...
> 
> make up a few hull side supports - glass them down
> 
> make up bulkheads - for the front and aft decks
> 
> 
> sorry this is taking a while - as you can see in the pictures - shop's loaded with work - got a few waiting to get inside too
> 
> we're getting there...


they probably had some good particle board, for interior only you could have sprayed with water let it warp, then try to bond it with elmers! ;D


----------



## jms

> update time:
> 
> managed to get the hull prepped,and dropped a false deck down the center - deck's 1/2" penske board - couldn't find any CDX plywood anywhere,had to settle for this stuff
> 
> it's bonded to the hull via "cor grip" - on the sides and on the drain/support tube down the center-weighted down,till the mix kicks - glassed over on the edges and "faired to the hull"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next step is to prep the rest of the hull inside,and drop some more glass down,over top of everything - to the hull sides...
> 
> make up a few hull side supports - glass them down
> 
> make up bulkheads - for the front and aft decks
> 
> 
> sorry this is taking a while - as you can see in the pictures - shop's loaded with work - got a few waiting to get inside too
> 
> we're getting there...
> 
> 
> 
> they probably had some good particle board, for interior only you could have sprayed with water let it warp, then try to bond it with elmers! ;D
Click to expand...

kinda like using luan and insulation board,right ?


----------



## jaythefisherman

yeah , but make sure to thoroughly soak it with water and vaccum seal it with moisture, also add a few termites from left over projects ;D


----------



## jms

> yeah , but make sure to thoroughly soak it with water and vaccum seal it with moisture, also add a few termites from left over projects  ;D



what's funny is,that luan comment - that was what you were going to use - now that's funny !


----------



## jaythefisherman

no what i said was,what are you thoughts on it? it was an interrogative statement, ,not that i was using it or currently using it, thats like saying bullet bass boats that are built with balsa composites are no good very similar composite in theory and luan idea would probably work especially if vaccum bagged with resin or west system epoxy!


----------



## jms

> no what i said was,what are you thoughts on it? it was an interrogative statement, ,not that i was using it or currently using it, thats like saying bullet bass boats that are built with balsa composites are no good very similar composite in theory and luan idea would probably work especially if vaccum bagged with resin or west system epoxy!


big difference between balsa coring,sandwiched between 2 fiberglass skins
and 2 pieces of luan sandwiching a piece of foam insulaton board...


let's leave it at that,ok ?


----------



## jms

found a little "gheenoe time"

finished off the coffn box

had a console in the sop with a forward well - i cut that well out,and made it a coffin

it was faired and glassed,primed and painted,then the top area was finished off in nonskid

this was laminated to the false deck using west system epoxy - it' going no where...i droppeda drain plug,it drans into the center area-pvc drain tube i glassed in place...











installed drains in the deck,one forward - in front of the coffin,next is aft,just behind the coffin - these lead to the pvc drain tube i glassed in as well - these will have strainers over them...











inside: the false deck,forward and aft decks,along with the other areas have been faired,and primed,ready for awlgrip




















at this point:

gonna lift it off the trailer again,flip it upside down,fair the hull and prime it,then awlgrip it as well...










shop's still loaded - that's a good thing !


----------



## DuckNut

Spring has sprung...don't see any piles of black snow anymore.

That is looking real sharp...you are going to be the inspiration for alot of other peoples builds.

Great work - but get it done already.


----------



## AfterHours2

Let me know if you want to sell that coffin Kreepa. That's bad ass!!!


----------



## DuckNut

No kidding AH. I never even considered buy a gheenoe before but I would be tempted by this one, especially seeing it built the right way with the right materials.


----------



## jms

> Let me know if you want to sell that coffin Kreepa. That's bad ass!!!



the coffin came out nice












like i said - i had a console sitting in the shop,the console had a forward well - i cut it out of the console,and faired it...

it's part of the hull now 
it drains into the inner PVC drain i glassed in.i installed a drain tube,it takes a 1" rubber plug...

i added a core of penske/coosa to the aft section ofthe coffin - this is where the grab bar will be mounted...

waiting on that grab bar from bob @ strongarm products


12v battery will be located up forward,under the deck - wiring will run under the false deck to the grab bar - powering control switches for nav lites - undrwater lite - interior LED lites - bilge pump and fishfinder...


----------



## jms

> No kidding AH.  I never even considered buy a gheenoe before but I would be tempted by this one, especially seeing it built the right way with the right materials.


thanks 

it's comming together nicley

a buddy of mine is dying to run this - think he's gonna pick on the kayak guys with it ;D


----------



## jms

this should run pretty good with that 8hp evinrude,motor's a 2 stroke,weighs about 50lbs 

gonna run a bob's mini jack plate,and a hydrofoil - no trim tabs...

planning on weighing this package when i'm done - curious to see what it weighs


----------



## cutrunner

Gonna have the nicest gheenoe up north.
If the 8 isnt enough power for ya an evinrude 15 is a vreat power to weight combo for that gheenoe


----------



## jms

gheenoe saturday !

sanded,and awlgripped the decks on the gheenoe

this is materhorn white awlgrip,rolled on,sprinkled in griptex,rolled twice more...

side pieces were left unpainted - these will be sprayed,to obtain a smooth finish....






























this is a close up of what the surface looks like - a fine pebble grain.non skid,very easy to keep clean


----------



## Creek Runner

Too bad Kreepa got Banned, yall are missing out on seeing one of the best builds of a Gheenoe to date! Thing looks awesome.


----------



## firecat1981

Why did he get banned?


----------



## AfterHours2

Last few posts he made, he really had an issue with Strongarm products. I don't know the extent of the conversations but I guess he must of violated a few rules along the way. Sux too because he gave pretty good building advice. Guess if you need to chat with him try to get him on the CG site..


----------



## anytide

he got banned for being right !! and they all got their heads up each others azz down south and dont want it known......... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## DuckNut

He had a similar experience to this/these http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1361025512/0 and spoke his mind.

Yes, very unfortunate.


----------



## Dillusion

The way he went about airing his issue was childish and he was acting very ignorant of a hard working small business owner.


----------



## Creek Runner

His post were a little unpolished, but what do you expect from a Yankee, lol! He should have started his own post about his experience with Strong Arm instead of posting it in the commercial section. But to be banned for posting his experience and not liking the company is a shame.  Never dealt with the company at hand so I can't comment. But Kreepa was one of the forum resident experts in fiberglass and Painting, and was passionate about his post, so came off as a bit of a Jerk sometimes (just like me on my Tech post) but he tried to help everyone he could by giving his advice.  Not saying there aren't other forum experts but he was more active than some on posting.


----------



## anytide

> The way he went about airing his issue was childish and he was acting very ignorant of a hard working small business owner.


yeah........
they pulled his plug over at CG also. why? because the same clowns are covering for each other!! the hole deals is BS. [smiley=bs.gif]


creek-
your right he was one of the few that would help out others the right way...


----------



## DuckNut

Something stinks in the skinny waters


----------



## RigaRoo

Hello all, 
I was wondering where he had gone... He did reach out to me a few times with questions about his Gheenoe and asked me how I was doing after I flipped mine on a 32* morning up here in north Florida... However, he was a bit abrasive on MS and CG... He was posting photos of other builds and bashing other members... It was more than once and from what I understand there was previous conversations with him from the mods.... All in all the man can build/rebuild a nice boat, but his approach was a bit much for the boards... I would have loved to seen the final pics of the boat though, regardless of his attitude... Remember opionions are like ...holes, everyone's got one...


----------



## RigaRoo

Suprisingly I just got a hit on my Craigslist ad from Kreepa or Jimmy Anderson of Jimmy's marine... I google searched and quickly saw the below thread from another forum... 

Enjoy...

http://www.greatgrady.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7293&start=15


----------



## firecat1981

Wow. That's about all I can say.


----------



## Recidivists

That's BS!  Kreepa gets banned?  One of the few people who told it like it is!

Owners and rep's get way too much leeway on this forum.  This forum has degraded into a politically correct advertising scheme.


----------



## Dillusion

> That's BS!  Kreepa gets banned?  One of the few people who told it like it is!
> 
> Owners and rep's get way too much leeway on this forum.  This forum has degraded into a politically correct advertising scheme.


It's not about owners and reps. It's about the way he spoke online. The common denominator here is him, not the THREE forum networks he got banned from.

Even in topics he knew nothing about, like outboards, he would chime in and have nothing positive to say.

In his last escapade, he made the ignorant statement of saying 'a seller of aluminum skiff products must make their own products, not source them out, or they are not a real company'. That's a smack in the face against American small businesses everywhere.


----------



## AfterHours2

Small American businesses pride themselves on in house production and not out sourcing. This is part of an ongoing effort to keep labor costs at a minimum and supply the consumer with a first hand built product. So....


----------



## Dillusion

> Small American businesses pride themselves on in house production and not out sourcing. This is part of an ongoing effort to keep labor costs at a minimum and supply the consumer with a first hand built product. So....


The issue was not out sourcing. The work was not being done overseas, it was being done across the street by a qualified welder with years of experience on marine applications.

Do you now have a problem with that too?

I wasn't aware that being a human swiss army knife and having to do everything yourself was a requirement to owning a small business.


----------



## AfterHours2

It's basic principal and your only going into defense mode because you are a strong follower of said company. Which is fine. If I were to order the same product as yourself at the same time, you can bet your azz that you would receive it way long before me. Lets not use the term outsource, too overseas like you said, but sub contract is a better term. When you sub contract out work, you are putting your product name on the line and into someone else's hands. Timeframe, deadlines and quality control are put at risk and into another's hands. Now we all know the quality is up to par at all aspects but timeframe and deadlines is where the problem arises. That being said, there is a place and time for bashing another company and unfortunatly this was not the place.


----------



## Dillusion

> *It's basic principal and your only going into defense mode because you are a strong follower of said company. Which is fine. If I were to order the same product as yourself at the same time, you can bet your azz that you would receive it way long before me.* Lets not use the term outsource, too overseas like you said, but sub contract is a better term. When you sub contract out work, you are putting your product name on the line and into someone else's hands. Timeframe, deadlines and quality control are put at risk and into another's hands. Now we all know the quality is up to par at all aspects but timeframe and deadlines is where the problem arises. That being said, there is a place and time for bashing another company and unfortunatly this was not the place.


Good debate is what we're having, and that's fine- but the part in bold is completely incorrect.

I know the owner and how hard he works to make the company move forward, but that doesn't mean I have stake in it. I am a paying customer, the most I have gotten was a free koozie for my fly line when I ordered an entire SE package.

Second, I do not get things any sooner than you would. I had to wait almost 9 weeks for the SE package to be welded and completed over the holidays. There was another customer in line before me, with the grey side console shadowcast, who has his package done prior to mine.

And for future reference, my next skiff which is in process, has not a single product from this company on it.


----------



## AfterHours2

Cool. But what is the reason for not having them do any of the aluminum work on the new rig. And who is doing it?


----------



## Dillusion

> Cool. But what is the reason for not having them do any of the aluminum work on the new rig. And who is doing it?


No negative reasoning, they simply don't make anything that fits the skiff I am building. The rear platform will be done by the manufacturer of the hull, that's really the only aluminum on the project. I am lenco trim tabs this time, and the rod holders are built into the skiff. Instead of a front platform I will be using an engel cooler, and for PP holders I went with V-Marine's for the sheer cool factor of them.


----------



## Creek Runner

> That's BS!  Kreepa gets banned?  One of the few people who told it like it is!
> 
> Owners and rep's get way too much leeway on this forum.  This forum has degraded into a politically correct advertising scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about owners and reps. It's about the way he spoke online. The common denominator here is him, not the THREE forum networks he got banned from.
> 
> Even in topics he knew nothing about, like outboards, he would chime in and have nothing positive to say.
> 
> In his last escapade, he made the ignorant statement of saying 'a seller of aluminum skiff products must make their own products, not source them out, or they are not a real company'. That's a smack in the face against American small businesses everywhere.
Click to expand...

Reminds me of someone else on here who post on how to in the maintenance section, but I guess since its not negative its okay even though its completely wrong info.  

I would let Kreepa do my motor work before some others on here, just saying!

Matty don't see why your posting on this thread it's no secret you and Kreepa bumped heads and there isn't any reason for you to bad mouth his post that he can't defend. 

Again his post were unpolished at times but his info was correct and helpful. And I will take that over some nice post with completely wrong info which is basically NICE BS!!!

Kreepa gone but never forgotten!  ;D


----------



## cutrunner

Lol me and kreepa buttedbheads once...
It was about how to wire a bilge pump, straight to tge battery or with a fuse...
Even after our heated argument he still gave me good advice about gelcoat bonding to epoxy.
I dont think he meant to come off the way he did... its just I think he neded a woman around to teach him about "inside voices".
One of his quotes I liked a lot
"Im not a baker, I dont sugar coat anything"


----------



## noeettica

I got baned for posting info on some "shady" products , I was concerned about life/safety issues ...That is behind me now when i see something dangerous I take it off forum . I pay for my own Web site so I can openly discuss issues ...

Kreepa and I have discussed fiberglass on the phone and he saved be from some very costly/dangerous mistakes 


Here is the moral of the story : VERY FEW FORUMS WILL TOLERATE PERSONAL ATTACKS on fellow members 


I rarely post here these days ...

_
Kinda sad to see someone who needs help getting really bad advice ... _


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff

Yeah Dave I know how you feel


----------

